# P226 Questions



## king2756 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a Sig P226 in 9mm. The Sig website lists magazine capacity at either 10 or 15 rounds. How does that work? Also, I've seen auction sites with Sigs with no reserve with no bids. Am I missing something? Why aren't people bidding on these? I've also seen multiple auctions with the same exact pictures for all the auctions? Is this shady salesmanship? Thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

king2756 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Sig P226 in 9mm. The Sig website lists magazine capacity at either 10 or 15 rounds. How does that work?


If the P226 is available in California, then they have to offer 10-round magazines.



king2756 said:


> Also, I've seen auction sites with Sigs with no reserve with no bids. Am I missing something? Why aren't people bidding on these?


How recent were the auctions listed? What is the starting bid? There may be no reserve, but the minimum bid may also be more then people are willing to pay.



king2756 said:


> I've also seen multiple auctions with the same exact pictures for all the auctions? Is this shady salesmanship? Thanks!


Not necessarily. Does the auction specifically say that the picture isn't the exact item you will receive? Some larger sellers will use one picture for multiple auctions because it's easier. If it's new then there's no reason to take pictures of each one. Also, if the seller is reputable and has good feedback, then I wouldn't worry about it.

Good luck with the search. :smt023


----------



## wiseguy (Feb 24, 2007)

Can't speak for the auctions....but I can speak for having a Sig for a couple years, was used when I bought it, I've put thousands of rounds through it and not a single malfunction. 

The 10 or 15 round mags are for CA compliance. The normal mag cap is 15, but if your local regulations require 10 rounds or less, they ship in the 10 rounders. 

Personally, I love Sig. They feel great, shoot great, look great, and the fact that a number of law enforcement agencies and military units worldwide use this pistol should speak for it.

Check out the torture tests on youtube.com firepower TV tries to break em and can't. 

Can you tell I'm a Sig fanboy? :smt033 I'd say check it out at a range if possible, see if you like how it shoots and feels. If you do, and you buy it, you won't be disappointed. Mine is one of the guns I will never sell.


----------



## king2756 (Jan 13, 2009)

So, the only difference is in the mag? The actual gun is identical?


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*same gun....*



king2756 said:


> So, the only difference is in the mag? The actual gun is identical?


Yes.

You can buy 10, 15, 17, 18, 20, etc. round magazines.... the gun- frame, slide, etc. is the same.

as the other posters say, depending on where you live, you may be able to buy other capacity magazines.
-John
(oh, and I love my 226 9mm!)

added-
I see you are in NC, so you should be good to go on any capacity, so start eyeing those 30 round mags!
You shouldn't have any trouble here in NC....


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I have owned and shot a boat load of 9mm autos, and the P226 is still one of my favorites. Every handgunner should have at least one. :mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The first handgun I ever bought was a P226 (9mm). That was 19 years and over 20K rounds ago. Still have it and it still get range time. FYI, Hawaii also has a mag cap law in place limiting them to 10 rounds. There may be other parts of the country (MA) as well. I only know difinitively that CA and HI limit mag capacity to 10.

I've not bought a firearm via an auction site so I don't have much to offer you there.


----------

